# best weather for months and loads of sites closed last week



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

So here we are with a heatwave and October 1st on Saturday, and lo and behold, the camping "season" apparently finished last weekend :roll: . A lovely weekend for sitting out in the New Forest? No chance, unless you can get in at the last minute on the CC sites (fully booked), or the Setthorns FH site (Ok, but mostly in the middle of the woods), We managed to get one night at Black Knowl, but have had to go elsewhere for Saturday / Sunday nights. Surely Holmsley could stay open longer? It's got loads of hardstanding area, and decent toilets / showers. 

Some day they'll realise that some people actually don't pack everything away the last weekend of September, and twig that there's money to be had........
:x


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats british entrepeneurs for you.

Made their cash during summer now off to the Maldives for a hard earned rest.

Dave p


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*heatwave and sites closed*

Hello all

I'm on South Lytchett Manor Caravan and Camping Park just outside Poole in Dorset. Sun streaming in the front window of the m/h. Campsite open until 020112.

Neil


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Could it be due to local planning restrictions,they only licence sites for certain periods?,just a thought.
Ted.


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

redshoot?


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

We are off to the C&cCC Corfe Castle site tomorrow as it is still open. Cannot afford to miss out on this weather !


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sqeek said:


> redshoot?


we went to Red Shoot once, never again :x crammed in, no room to move.

and Sandy Balls is good, but VERY expensive.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

they closed all the New Forest sites already as well. 8O 8O 

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes we were most upset to hear about your uk heatwave down in the dordogne. Don't worry it's going to rain by the weekend! 

all the sites down here are closing as well. Seems bonkers to me ts still 30 degrees with a good forecast. 

What about a CL or a bit of wilding?


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Site licences have opening conditions which limit the time the site can remain open.

Some authorities have 11 months limits but many site are still limited to Easter to October opening.

We found this problem in Northumberland last year.
The site still have to pay Business rates for the period they are not allowed to trade, so it is no wonder site fees are high.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Kinda O/T but we're in Iceland at the mo, finding that the majority of the sites closed mid August, we've found half a dozen open for another 2 weeks or so and 3 open all year. Not only that, but the last vehicle ferry is the 26th of October, so we can't stay past that even if we wanted too! After that I believe the ferry still goes but takes fish, so we may have to make some scaly costumes and see if they notice.

It is weird that even now, very off season, there are many tourists pootling about but almost everything shut a month ago. In these hard times they still seem to be closing just because thats what they've always done.


----------

